# Can you change your employment location choices??



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

While checking my standings on the Civil Service site I came across an option entitled "Change your Employment Location choices (Active Police & Fire List only).

Does anyone know how that works. Obviously you would not change your hometown you have residency in, but can you change the other towns whose lists you are currently on??


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The answer to your question is so obvious that it apparently has gone way over your head. YES! Just like the option says, you can change your emplyment location choices online and when the list is updated, usually in about two days, your new employment location choices will be reflected. Be ready for disapointment though, unless you are a Veteran, and the town does not have many residents on their list.


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I tried to change one of mine from Boston to another town...it didn't work. I tried Nov. 3rd. I tried again today and guess I will have to wait and see if it takes. We'll see.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

Some times it takes a while. The Civil (veteran) Service will get to it when they feel like it!


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The change will not happen instantly. It takes a few days for the change to occur.


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

I checked today and my change has gone through....


----------



## atrain104 (May 1, 2005)

system was down forever today, but mine is updated also, i think they fixed it


----------

